# أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2007)

أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حوار رائع بين رجل وزوجته حول المذكر والمؤنث وكل منهما يدافع عن جنسه لنرى ماذا حصل وكيف كانت الخاتمة اليكم الحوار بين الذكر والانثى 

قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكون ذكر

قالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى

قال لها ألم تدركى بأن النور ذكر

قالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثى

قال لها أو ليس الكرم ذكر

قالت له نعم ولكن الكرامة أنثى

قال لها ألا يعجبك أن الشعر ذكر

قالت له وأعجبنى اكثر أن المشاعر انثى

قاله لها الا تعلمين ان العلم ذكر

قالت له اننى اعرف ان المعرفة أنثى

فأخذ نفسااااا عميقااا
وهو مغمض عينيه ثم عاد
ونظر اليها بصمت للحظات 
وبعد ذلك

قال لها سمعت احدهم يقول ان الخيانة انثى

فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب ان الغدر ذكر

قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعة أنثى

فقالت له بل هن يقلن ان الكذب ذكر

قال لها هناك من أكد ان الحماقة انثى

فقالت له وهناك من أثبت لى ان الغبااااء ذكر

قال لها أنا اظن أن الجريمة أنثى

فقالت له وأنا أجزم أن الأثم ذكر

قال لها أنا تعلمت أن البشاعة أنثى

فقالت له وأنا أدركت أن القبح ذكر

أخذ كأس الماء
وشربه كله دفعة واحدة 
أما هى فخافت عند أمساكه بالكاس 
مما جعلها ابتسمت عند ما راته يشرب
وعندما رأها تبتسم له

قال لهااااايبدو انكى محقة فالطبيعة انثى

فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمااااااال ذكر

قال لها لا بل السعادة أنثى

فقالت له ربما ولكن الحب ذكر

قال لها وانا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثى

فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفح ذكر

قال لها ولكننى على ثقة بأن الدنيااااااانثى

فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكر.

وسيبقى الحوااااااار مستمرا طالما أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة انثى


منقووووووووووووول​


----------



## مينا 188 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*

*لو قولنا ان الموضع حلو فهو ذكر 
لو قلنا ان الكلمات جميلة فهى انثى 
الذكر والانثى هم طبيعة الحياة 
موضوع حلو يا كاندى ​*


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*



مينا 188 قال:


> *لو قولنا ان الموضع حلو فهو ذكر
> لو قلنا ان الكلمات جميلة فهى انثى
> الذكر والانثى هم طبيعة الحياة
> موضوع حلو يا كاندى ​*



ميرسى اوى يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*

موضوع جميل يا كاندى مشكور


----------



## cobcob (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*

*أعتقد ان دى من أروع الكلمات اللى قريتها فى حياتى
موضوع أكتر من رائع يا كاندى*​


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*



اوشو قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى مشكور



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*



cobcob قال:


> *أعتقد ان دى من أروع الكلمات اللى قريتها فى حياتى
> موضوع أكتر من رائع يا كاندى*​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*

حوار رائع يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> حوار رائع يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## سيزار (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*

موضوع جميل واطلق ابتسامه جميله علينا 
الف شكر يا اختنا كاندى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*

ميرسي يا مشرفتنا علي نقلك للموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## rammrommm (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*

*ههههههههههههه

اعتقد ان الموضوع جميل بل اعتقد ايضا انه اكثر من رائع​*


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا مشرفتنا علي نقلك للموضوع
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*



rammrommm قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> اعتقد ان الموضوع جميل بل اعتقد ايضا انه اكثر من رائع​*



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أن......السؤاااااال ذكروالأجابة أنثى*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع جميل واطلق ابتسامه جميله علينا
> الف شكر يا اختنا كاندى​



ميرسى لزوقك يا سيزار

ربنا يباركك​


----------

